# OK to Leave Cone Off Yet?



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

Tomorrow will be 1 week since Brady's neuter. I decided to take the cone of shame off when I got home today. He sniffed/licked the incision ONCE...but hasn't bothered it since. We went on a nice long walk and he left it alone. Now he's sitting here chewing on a bully stick..still hasn't bothered the incision.

SOoooo do I put the cone of shame back on before bed? Or would it be ok to leave it off now?


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Is the incision glued or stitched? 

I'd probably leave it off my dog at that point.


----------



## katG (Jun 27, 2011)

I didn't have a cone on my puppy at all after his neuter. I'd say its probably okay as long as he doesn't lick the incision a lot.


----------



## Dani323 (Mar 16, 2011)

After Chloe was spayed they told to leave it for 3 days. She had internal stiches and glue. I think because of the glue she didn't fuss with it all.


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

It's stitched with the kind of stitches that don't need to be removed.

I just put it back on because he started licking at it....

Is like SOME licking ok?? hmmm. It's sort of scabbed over so I don't want him to tear it up with his nomming.
The vet put the fear of god in me about his going at the stitches lol


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Skyler was stitched, was told to give him three days. Only time we left it on him is when we were sleeping or work or couldn't be right next to him. Strange dog liked his cone and would get unhappy w us taking it off him, when time to put on he would run to us thrusting his head into the cone then instantly sitting for us to lock the collar on him. Strange dog. We used it as training for "leave it".


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Ten years ago, I think we used stitches that had to be removed. So, after a week, I was given permission to remove the cone. However, I removed the cone after only 2 days, and when he licked, I told him don't lick, which he didn't understand, but he did stop. I kept it up and he learned what it meant. I don't think he licked out of pain, but more out of smell/curiosity. I think if he had been in a little pain or itching, then he might have licked and chewed.

The incision has to be kept somewhat clean, so it doesn't get infected. I believe that If Brady really licks too much, obsessively, then you might clean it with a damp cloth. However, if he really goes at and starts biting and chewing, then he could re-open the incision, then you'd have to go back to the Vet for a procedure to close everything back up.

Now that I've terrified you, I believe that neutering a male dog is 'safer' than a tonsillectomy. As a fine, pure-bred sheprador, Brady is pretty tough, and not in any pain.... probably curious like my dog was. So, I vote for removing the cone, but watch him and stop him if he licks... smelling and 'nosing' is OK. I imagine that his incision will be healed in another week.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

As everyone else has kind of stated, so long as he isn't chewing it and really going at it, you can take the cone off. 

It is normal for a dog to want to investigate the surgical site and even lick at it _a little_. If he starts licking too much, give him a leave it command (if he knows that). If he doesn't, back on with the cone.


----------

